# Hooking a redfish



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

There has to be a better set-up than the spook, skitter-walk, top dog, bodonk-a-donk, Ima skimmer, etc, etc. when it comes to top water reds. I came across a school feeding this morning mixed in with some skippies.

I must have had no less than20+ blow-ups; split-second hook contact w/ only 1 fish actually put n the kayak. I have caught a bunch of fish on top water so I don’t think it was my technique or lures, we all know how hard sometimes a red has to fight to get a spook in his mouth.

So, what are some ideas to increase top water hook-up odds?
Any top water dawg walking lures being used that might have a better hook-up ratio?
Anybody experiment with hook sizes, designs, etc.?

Just wondering.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That is just the nature of the beast with reds and topwater fishing. Since their mouths are somewhat "down-turned" they almost have to hit the topwater lure from above to get hooked. You'll always have a high "blow-ups to hook-ups" ratio.

The one thing I've found that will help is to switch out the hooks on most of the topwater lures to smaller ones. This helps the red to actually get part of his mouth around the actual hook, as opposed to simply bashing it in to the air off the outside of his lip.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Another hint when you get that top water blow up come right back with a slow sink soft plastic in the same color. Gets him most of the time.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*The easy way.*

Take the tail hooks off the spook. Tie in a 10-12" 50# leader with 1/16 oz jig head with a Mann's Stingray grub. You will triple your catch.

I don't use this rig often because I fish banks where accurate casting is required. A cast off by a few inches means having to go get it with the two hook rig. It will dang sure lasso a limb. On open flats it is absolutely deadly. Fish the rig just like you'd fish the Spook. Lots of double hook ups too. This is a great searching combo too. Speeds up a slow day.

I seldom use a lure with more than one treble. Safer for the fish and safer for me.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Ken we use to tie on a black buck tail treble hook behind a 52M mirrowlure, was killer.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good tips, all of these.

I'm aware of using a dropper rig on the back of the top water, changing hook sizes, follow-up cast w/ diff. lure, I use all these except the dropper rig basically cause of where I fish also.

Anyone use something unique as to lure design to help hook odds?
Any out of area, international lure designs that might work better for hook-up ratio?

Looking for a better mouse trap.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Think there was no hookup because they felt the hard plastic? Have you tried the Paul Brown uber expensive soft plastics? Hate to see what it looks like after a skippie attack.

http://www.shopmirrolure.com/paul-brown/paul-browns-soft-dog-top-water/sdg-08-p-562.html


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

I had some luck improving my hook ups with a little trailer hook on a short leader i tie it to the front eye of the lure run it threw the o ring of the back were the back treble hook use to be. I like your suggestion of the longer trailer with the jig Capt.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Man Bruce, that can be aggravating. I used to have the same issues with hookups until I stated messing around with hooks. I always like to upsize my hooks when possible. The more hook, the more meat it will grab and have better hookups. I have honestly tried pretty much everything out there and I have started using these Gama hooks. http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Gama...GW_Nano_Finesse_Treble_Hook/descpage-NFH.html
These hooks are nasty, and will hook anything that touches them. My hookups have gone to nearly 90% from 20-40%. I use size 2, and they fit a Spook Jr. perfectly. 
I also use a few different topwaters for different situations, and have come to like the LC Sammy 105. It's a 3 hook lure in a small package, so they usually always get hooked. Has a 1 knock rattle and a cupped mouth so it spits and chugs a little. 
The Sammy 85 is pretty small but heavy enough to cast and fish well. Makes a great bite size meal for some reds when they aren't getting the bigger stuff.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I have always had better luck on suspended baits when the reds are feeding topwater.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I dont think there is any direct solution.... topwater just equals missed strikes.... doesn't matter if its a red fish, bass or yellow fin tuna.... fish are most susceptible to missing a surface plug then any other lure.


My advise use if you want to change is go with either a larger profile plug with 3 hooks such as a Reaction Innovations Vixen.... or down grade the size of the plug to whatever you see so fit....

Changing cadence I believe to be the key.... slow dow and alliw them to hit on a paused target or speed up for the aggressive strike! 

Lastly color
Bone is always a great choice but at times I like chartreuse orange and Chrome... this may help maybe not.... put a lure into the sun and look up at it, what color do u see.... hahahaha chrome black, bone and orange are my go2's

As far as hooks i use the biggest I can get away with!!!! Without changing action of the plug


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If the fish are constantly missing.... im quick to put the topwater away.... especially with the * line sides*


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Man Bruce, that can be aggravating. I used to have the same issues with hookups until I stated messing around with hooks. I always like to upsize my hooks when possible. The more hook, the more meat it will grab and have better hookups. I have honestly tried pretty much everything out there and I have started using these Gama hooks. http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Gama...GW_Nano_Finesse_Treble_Hook/descpage-NFH.html
> These hooks are nasty, and will hook anything that touches them. My hookups have gone to nearly 90% from 20-40%. I use size 2, and they fit a Spook Jr. perfectly.
> I also use a few different topwaters for different situations, and have come to like the LC Sammy 105. It's a 3 hook lure in a small package, so they usually always get hooked. Has a 1 knock rattle and a cupped mouth so it spits and chugs a little.
> The Sammy 85 is pretty small but heavy enough to cast and fish well. Makes a great bite size meal for some reds when they aren't getting the bigger stuff.


I looked at Gamakatsu's website but they didn't specify if these were saltwater rated. How well do they hold up for you?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Love lure works great too*

Before I started tying 90% of my rigs, the Love Lure tandem rig beat most anything else.

Later, I'd make a rig with 30" of 30# mono with a 4/0 hook on one end and a 1/4" jig on the other. I'd tie a swivel about a 8" from the hook. I generally used Mann's Stingray grubs on both hooks. Rigged this way, the jig may be down in the grass with the other lure above the grass. I used it mostly for Trout but caught a ton of Redfish on it too. I sometimes put a 1-1/4" cork above the swivel to keep the rig near the surface. Just cast it and reel it. No need to jerk until you get a bite.

Pay attention to what the fish are feeding on. If the fish appear to be feeding on minnows, a plain white grub gets bit best. If they are feeding on Shrimp, go with a gray or brown grub.

If you can't visualize this, I'll make up a rig and photograph it and post it.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff, Josh, good advice on larger hook size & a 3 hook lure that makes sense. Top water is like fishing crack! I just can't put it down when they're busting bait on top.

Op-for, I always have at least 2 rods and usually 3 laying on the bow of the yak, I'll have 2 lures in the water sometimes when this happens...MOST of the time that 2nd bait gets hammered. This scenario they wouldn't hit a jig, jerk-bait, mr17, bf1 nothing but a bone colored top water...weird!

Capt. Ken, I think I got it, might have to read it a couple times, but makes sense. Me and dad used manns grubs back in late 60's fishing the bays, good memories around that lure.

What do the dudes out in LA. & TX. use for top water?
Anyone know?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

salty_dawg said:


> I looked at Gamakatsu's website but they didn't specify if these were saltwater rated. How well do they hold up for you?


Haven't had any issues with rust when I remember to wash them off after use. Points stay sharp for a while either way and they are SHARP! Those are the light wire version. They also make a MH version that is stronger wire. The wire is very strong and hard. Haven't bent one yet but broke a couple hooks on big Jacks. 

Bruce, I agree with you on that. I've been throwing it more than anything this year and the bites keep coming all day. Hard to put it down even when they are missing it. Just like here, Spooks and Skitterwalks rule the inshore waters of Texas and LA. The difference in those 2 lures can increase your hookups as well. Spook lays flat on the surface, Skitterwalk tail down. Sometimes reds push so much water that they push the Spook out of the way. Tougher for them to do with the Skitterwalk.


----------

